# ,   . -   ?
!

 2011         .:
1)
2)    
3)   
4)    
5)     
6)   
      ???

  ,    ?
      ???

!!!

----------


## mvf

> ???


  3  ...

----------

"  3 " ???

----------


## mvf

...    ?

----------

,    . 
  ,  -    3???

----------


## mvf

- -66.

----------

!
      1.
  .  1 -       . ..   ,    ,    1. -    ???

----------

> !
> 
>  2011         .:


   .

----------

.
, ,      ???

----------

> .
> , ,      ???


 : "      .".

  ,     ,    .

* :  ,    -   ;      : 1+2.

----------

3?  1   ,   ,     ,      .??      :Smilie:

----------

,       ?          ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


+1

----------

.
 .
     .1  .2
    .  :Big Grin:

----------

